# PADLS - CAE, CL & Brucella Testing Question



## SterlingAcres (Oct 19, 2009)

I won't be testing anyone for Johnes since Stacey enlightened me about scrapies I.D.'s ... So these are the three I'll be testing the entire herd for.

My question is... has anyone used Pennsylvania Animal Diagnostic Laboratory System before? They're about an hour from me, so I figured I could get results quicker than mailing across country to WADDL.

ETA: Here's a link - http://www.padls.org/


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

I don't know about the lab, but since you overnight the blood to WADDL it wouldn't be any faster unless you are going to drive it there. So if you are nervous about the lab it probably isn't faster.

Jan


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Results wont come back any faster, all labs are about the same for blood work. Most do their tests once a week with results going out on Fridays. I have looked into that Lab and it looked ok, but I can't say for sure. 

Blood does not have to be sent overnight, since there is now priority mail. That's what I always use and it's much cheaper.


----------



## SterlingAcres (Oct 19, 2009)

Meh, I just figured it'd make more sense to use a local lab than ship across country.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Not to take over the topic, but what supplies do you need to do the blood test? I know I asked this before but can't remember where and it's been a while. I want to get everyone here tested as well. Also where do you draw the blood from? 

The University near us does the testing, so I can drop it off. I want to say the maximum they will charge for ANY amount of animals is around $35. I am not sure if that's just for KY state residents & out of state, or if out of state pays more? Anyway, I've heard great things about the local Universities lab.


----------



## Perfect7 (Apr 19, 2010)

Hoosiershadow, you would need the red top tubes and either an 18 gauge needle on a syringe or a vacutainer with an attached needle to draw the blood. It's probably easiest to draw it from the jugular vein in the neck. If you shave the area you can see it better (about two inches back from the front portion of the neck). When you go to draw, if you have someone press their finger against the vein below where you plan to stick, it will pop up great big so you can see it better. Go in at a 45 degree angle until you get the needle in the vein, then level off and ease in just a bit further.
I would draw out at least 20cc into a syringe. Then just pop the needle into the top of the red top tube and it will fill up by itself, no need to push the plunger on the syringe. I'm not sure how many tubes are needed for those tests, but I would think just one or maybe two. After you fill one tube, just remove the syringe and stick it in the top of the next. :wink: Sometimes you can use a 20 gauge but it can break up the red blood cells and make the plasma look pink after it is spun down.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Perfect7 said:


> Hoosiershadow, you would need the red top tubes and either an 18 gauge needle on a syringe or a vacutainer with an attached needle to draw the blood. It's probably easiest to draw it from the jugular vein in the neck. If you shave the area you can see it better (about two inches back from the front portion of the neck). When you go to draw, if you have someone press their finger against the vein below where you plan to stick, it will pop up great big so you can see it better. Go in at a 45 degree angle until you get the needle in the vein, then level off and ease in just a bit further.
> I would draw out at least 20cc into a syringe. Then just pop the needle into the top of the red top tube and it will fill up by itself, no need to push the plunger on the syringe. I'm not sure how many tubes are needed for those tests, but I would think just one or maybe two. After you fill one tube, just remove the syringe and stick it in the top of the next. :wink: Sometimes you can use a 20 gauge but it can break up the red blood cells and make the plasma look pink after it is spun down.


Thanks so much! We do have 18 gauge needles, just need bigger syringes - I think our biggest one is 12cc. I'll have to call the lab and find out how much they need. I 'thought' I saw the tubes at TSC? 
I'd like to get this all done so it's one less thing to worry about.


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

With Johnes being so prevelant and by FAR the most disastrous of the diseases.... I'd highly recommend Johnes testing. You can send in fecals in groups of I believe 5.... (that way you are testing 5 goats for a far less price than individual testing) If the test from the group comes out neg. then they clear all 5 goats for Johnes... if they get a posistive then they go through each individual bag to figure out which animal/animals are testing positive. At this time I've only tested my herd for CAE and CL but I've tested a couple before being sold to new herds for Johnes... I'm saving up the $ right now to test the whole herd. Read up on Johnes.... It is FAR more prevalent than most people think... because nobody tests for it... they just think they have worm overload problems.


----------



## SterlingAcres (Oct 19, 2009)

Oh the pricing isn't what bothers me Jess... Stacey said when she had her herd tested for Johnes, she was automatically given a scrapies ID tag without her knowledge. I don't want the govt involved in my farm. At all.


----------



## Lawanda (Jun 11, 2009)

What? Really? I have tested for Johnes and I don't know that I ever got a scrapie tag??


----------



## SterlingAcres (Oct 19, 2009)

You may have to request the tags, but they probably gave you a herd id.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

I always use a 20 gauge needle and that works just fine. The most I ever pull is 10cc for testing but I don't usually pull that much. One 6cc red top tube usually does all the tests you need. Don't need to worry about hemolysis of the blood cells with most testing since you are just pulling the serum/antibodies and testing that in the long run. But if you were pulling for a CBC or something like that, then you would probably want to use a 18 gauge.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I test every animal that comes to my property for CAE, Cl, Johnes, and bruc - i have NEVER in 3 years been given a scrapie tag or number - ever - through WADDL. And i have worked with them at great lengths with genetic testings and what not.

As far as supplies - you only need 3 cc per animal to have all 4 tests completed successfully. And I only use a 20-22g needles, even when working in the vet clinic for many years.

I send in 3 cc per animal in a red top tube on Monday and have my results by Friday - But i also live on the idaho / washington border - about 2 hour drive from Waddl.


----------



## bheila (Jan 10, 2009)

Just an FYI, if you poke and poke and are only able to get 1cc of blood. Send it in anyway. I have one doe that I can never get any more than 1cc from. I sent it in anyway and they were able to test for CAE/CL, Johne's and a preggers test.


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

I've never been assigned a herd id from sending in blood.... I did however join the scrapies program with the USDA on my own but that had nothing to do with sending in labs. If you can afford it... test for Johnes there is no other reason not to besides cost imo.


----------



## 4hmama (Jan 9, 2009)

I tested everyone for CAE, CL and Johnes and did not get any scrapie tags. I spoke with a WVDA rep, and from what he said, you don't need to use the scrapie tags if you have registered animals that are tattooed. He did say that if you take an animal to a stock sale and they are not scrapie tagged or reg/tattooed, the animal will automatically get a 'blue' ear tag and be sold for slaughter.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I never knew I had a scrapies ID number. I would still be in the dark had I not needed one for a sale of some wethers to a Zoo. When my vet looked into it she called the state veterinarian to see if I had one they said yup she does and gave her my number. I was never told I was never sent tags and when I asked my vet how they got my name and such she said probably through your Johnes testing. 

This is the state of NJ - each state has different requirements. if it was the Johnes testing then WADDL probably had to send the state of NJ my info because of state law. So check your state they may or may not have the same requirements. 

THe other reason could have been when I did a TB test for a kid going down to VA - the vet had to submit the stuff to the state of NJ (since in NJ that test is given free of charge but they have to have record of it) they could have given me the ID at that time.

So if you are curious if you have a Scrapies ID you will need to check with your state veterinarian. They are the ones who will know. But by calling they may then get your information and require you to have a scrapies ID number if you dont already have one so some things are best left unknown


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I was looking at our universities website last night trying to get info on where to take the tests, etc. and usually I can't get their website to work, but it did briefly last night...not sure why I can never get it work.
Anyway, they had a cool feature on it - a map of all the state counties, and 'activity' in the last 30 days of all animals that are reported <I think these are deceased animals sent in for tests>. So it shows what animals have had in the last 30 days in your area. Pretty neat feature....when I can get it to work!!! I'll end up calling them today - I want to get bloodwork drawn on Thurs and take it over on Friday so I can get this done & peace of mind


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Where can I find the red top tubes? Any ideas? Does TSC sell them? I figured I'd ask before I call around.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I have a bunch for sale


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

StaceyRoop said:


> I have a bunch for sale


Thanks! Can you pm me your prices?

I found out our University doesn't currently test for CL  I want to test for everything if possible, or at least start with CL.

I have never done anything like this before. 
What form do I fill out for the CL, CAE and Johnes? All I see is the General WADDL Accession form? and do they charge extra on top of the testing price? As I am not in WA>
Again, I'll probably just do CL now, and then later do the others when I have the extra$$ to get it done.

Thanks for the help. THis has been on my mind for a while, and I need to start getting this done.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Yes, WADDL charges $10 for herds out of state... it's a 1 time fee.


----------

